# Galveston July 22-25



## sr454 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am bringing the family down for my step-son's 10th birthday he told me he wants to catch and eat a shark.. I want to pay for fuel and go out for 4-6 hours. How should I go about making this happen? Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

Convince him to catch redfish instead. Shark is full of mercury and bad to eat/ hard to cook. You'll thank me later. Release any sharks. Not worth ur time


----------



## sr454 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you for the info. If we end up fishing from the surf, what are the best tactics to catch alot of fish in late july?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Dead shrimp small hooks close to shore on the beach should be endless fun with whitting and great eating no limits.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

bubbas kenner said:


> Dead shrimp small hooks close to shore on the beach should be endless fun with whitting and great eating no limits.


x2 kiddo will have a blast.. also can do this in the intercostal and croakers will be non stop usually, good eating and no limits.


----------

